# OOC: Spycraft campaign charter



## Game Control (Apr 8, 2002)

1 - Civility must be maintained at all time.  We’re playing a game, let’s keep it fun.  PC may bicker; players never insult each other.

2 - Get a new en-world account with the name or codename of your character on it, just like I did.  

3 - The expected format for your post is as follow;

A- Italics lettering will be used to describe the actions of your character.  Use the third person for this purpose.
B- Dialogues will use normal lettering.  If you wish to add a comment on the expression of your character, use parenthesis.  Alternatively, you could use the classic literary method: 

And of course, you had nothing to do with it? (Sarcastic)
- ‘’And of course, you had nothing to do with it?’’ said Donavan sarcastically. 

C- Use Brackets to describe your actions in game mechanics term and to directly ask a question to the GC or another PC.  You can add OOC: if you wish, but it’s not mandatory.

Following the Charter, I’ll provide a sample post.

4 - I intend to use a dice roller system to provide impartial and transparent skill check.  Instructions can be found here: http://www.pbm.com/dice/ .  To use it, you send an email to dice@pbm.com and fill the body of text like this:


#P mail address of a player     [up to 10 #P lines allowed]
#S no. of sides on every die
#D no. of dice for every roll
#R no. of rolls requested
#L no. of rolls printed per line in output
#C comments                     [up to 100 #C lines allowed]
#T subject line of returned mail

I would recommend writing only my two emails in #P  (gamecontrol@caramail.com and vincent.lemire@videotron.ca ) so that the other PCs are not flooded by unwanted mail.  If any player is interested in witnessing all results, much like as if he were sitting at a gaming table, he can say so.  It should be easy enough for anyone to save a template e-mail that contains the e-mail of everyone wishing to see the results.  (Note that you don’t need to write your own e-mail in #P, the system automatically sends to author of the e-mail the results)

#S is usually 20 or 4 
#D is always 1. 
Request as many rolls as required in #R so that you don’t flood my mailbox with dice rolls that could have been resolved in the same batch.  
I recommend that  you use 1 in #L. 
#C is very important if you asked for more than one roll.  You can use it to tell me which roll means what.  You can also add your skill modifier in the comments, this will save me the trouble of looking it up. 
#T is extremely important since it’ll be the subject line of the e-mail.  Write something that makes it impossible for me to confuse your dice roll with another.  The title of your post for example, if you had one.  

I will also provide a sample dice roll e-mail after the charter.

IMPORTANT : I strongly recommend that the players initiate their own dice roll as often as possible.  I understand that sometime you can’t be sure if an action is legal, or wish more information before committing to a decision.  But if you want to climb a fence or shoot a bad guy, write so and send the e-mail to get a dice roll.  This is important because it is the only way for you to effectively use action dice.  If after receiving the result of your dice roll (it’s almost instantaneous) you realise that you scored a threat, you can immediately edit your post to declare that you are spending an action die to activate it.  Also, if you failed but didn’t roll a 1, you might want to spend an action die to improve the result.  In that case, send a following e-mail to get additional dice rolls.  Be sure to change 20 to 4 in the line #S (for 4 sided dice) and always write at least 10 in #R.  As you know, action dice explode (you re-roll any 4) and you can spend more than one if you want.  If you ask for 10 result, you should have as many results as you need without having to ask for additional rolls.

i.e. If the results are;

1, 4, 4, 3, 2, 4, 1, 3, 2, 2

We know that the first action die result is 1.  If you spent another one, it would be 11 (4+4+3), the third would be 2, the fourth would be 5 (4+1) etc.

This system makes it possible to know what would be the result of a second and third action die and thus base your decision to take one or not on this information.  It would be impossible in a P&P game.  My position on this situation is: Play it for what it’s worth.  

For expediency’s sake, I will not allow action die expenditure on dice rolls that were not initiated by you.  All the more reasons to initiate your own rolls as much as possible.  Sometime it is impossible, though.  For example, during an ambush I’ll typically send you the results of 2 rolls, the first being my Hide check and the second being your Spot.  In such a case it is impossible for you to spend an action die because you were just reacting.  In the spirit of fairness, I will never spend an action die of my own on such a dice roll. 

To avoid e-mail glut, I will roll in house the damage rolls myself as well as several lesser checks at my discretion.  You’ll just have to trust me not to fudge. 

Finally, and this might come as a counter-climax after so much talk after skill check, there is a possibility that I’ll simply scrap the dice roller system and do all my rolls in house.  For this to happen, a majority of players must simply vote on it.  But under this option it becomes difficult to use action dice effectively.  You’d have to always write a note describing your action die policy when taking your actions (i.e. ‘’I’ll use an action die if I roll less than 10’’). Think about it.

5 - You can assume the presence of certain elements in the campaign without waiting for my feedback.  If you are in a parking lot and need to steal a car, do not ask me to describe the available cars!  Just tell me what kind of car you wish to steal (the more expansive, the higher the DC!) and use the dice roller to send me your open lock and mechanic checks.  Or take 10 if you can afford to.  Then I’ll describe the result.  

Similarly, if you are fighting in an office and need a club-like object, just tell me you grab a desk lamp.  Don’t ask me if there is one or we’ll waste a day as you wait for my positive reply.

Obviously this takes a minimum of trust, do not abuse it.  Using a desk lamp that I didn’t previously describe is more than reasonable.  Finding a UZI that I did not previously describe is not quite the same thing.

6 - The realism of my campaign is set at a James Bond level.  If it’s possible in a Bond movie, it can be done in my campaign.  Of course it might take you some action dice to pull it off…  You are still only level 1 after all.

7 - The morality of the campaign is also set at a James Bond level.  Your PCs should range from being a little less to a little more ruthless than Commander Bond.  You’re not playing either a pussycat or a sociopath.  It’s important that everyone understands this so that we avoid lengthy moral dilemma.  

8 - I am not a literature professor or even a native English speaker.  I will mostly concentrate on being descriptive enough to leave out all ambiguity within the limits of my abilities.  I will frequently provide links and pictures attachments to properly convey the situation in which your PCs are involved.  If you wish to express dissatisfaction with the way I run the game, I am open to suggestions as long as you remember the rule number one.

The charter could be expanded as needed.

I invite all my players to post in this thread to ask any question they might have as well as to simply indicate they have read the charter and are still interested to participate.

As of the time of thise posting, I have received 3 PCs.  Additional poster have indicated interest.  I intend to begin when at least 4 players have sent their PCs and posted their consent in this thread.

A link to the first post will be provided in this charter, in the original thread in D20 games as well and I'll e-mail you a notification.


----------



## Game Control (Apr 8, 2002)

*Sample Post*

_Donovan spots the target sitting at a table in the coffeehouse and reading a newspaper.  He walks confidently toward him.  He is wary of a trap but doesn’t let worry affect his countenance.  He sits down casually at the same table._ 

- We live in dangerous time, don’t we? (points an article about a violent death in the newpaper but his voice hints at the current situation of the target)

[OOC: I want a spot check to see if the target is armed, a innuendo check to make the target understand that I’m here to help him, a sense motive check to see if he’s sincere and a surveillance check to notice if we’re being watched.]

[If I'm satisfied with the target's sincerity, my objective is to convince him to come with me immediately.  If I think he lies, I walk away.  If I notice surveillance as well as insincerity, I flee by heading inside the coffe house and exiting in the rear.  If I’m convinced of the target’s sincerity but notice that we’re under surveillance, I’ll have to consult with my team.]


----------



## Game Control (Apr 8, 2002)

*Sample*

In the preceding post, Donovan requires 4 skill check.

He gets them by writing an e-mail to dice@pbm.com 

and write in the body of text;

#P vincent.lemire@videotron.ca
#P gamecontrol@caramail.com
#S 20
#D 1
#R 4 
#L 1
#C First roll is my spot  +6                   
#C Second roll is my sense motive +3
#C Third roll is my innuendo +2
#C Fourth roll is my surveillance +2
#T Sample post

After receiving the results, Donovan's player should edit his post.

For example he could declare the expenditure of an action die.

Or if he fails his innuendo check he could declare that he'll simply speak in a hushed tone and explain the situation clearly to the target (possibly involving a diplomacy or bluff check).

This way Donovan can accomplish a maximum of actions without having to wait for my feedback.


----------



## Luddite (Apr 9, 2002)

The rules seem simple enough.

I agree......

-The Luddite

PS: I have created a new email account for this as well:
The Luddite's Email


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 9, 2002)

I am interested in playing and would like to use this name for it it is Korean and means Rabbit King... Tokiwong anyways... how are you doing charaters?


----------



## Kareem_Amirr (Apr 9, 2002)

*Check*

Kareem here. Who all do we got for our team?
Personally, I'd prefer you roll the dice, but I'm willing to use the robot. Just don't trust those damn machines.

On a game related note, is it possible for a souped up vehicle to have the stats of a police car, since that's all a cruiser is anyway? I'm looking for a car that will comfortably fit about 4, and I am NOT driving an SUV!

My new email is 
kareemtaxi@hotmail.com


----------



## Game Control (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: Check*



			
				Kareem_Amirr said:
			
		

> *I'm looking for a car that will comfortably fit about 4, and I am NOT driving an SUV!*




Why not?  You could change your code name to Soccer Mom! 

And the answer to your question is yes.  Mind you, the setting of the first mission might influence your choice of vehicle.

Concerning the dice roller; As I said, the players can vote on it.


----------



## Game Control (Apr 9, 2002)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *I am interested in playing and would like to use this name for it it is Korean and means Rabbit King... Tokiwong anyways... how are you doing charaters? *




Info are in this thread.


----------



## Steel Ronin (Apr 9, 2002)

*Soldier*

Hey team,

Steel Ronin here - the soldier.

I also vote for Game Control to roll the dice.

Looking forward to getting started!


----------



## Luddite (Apr 9, 2002)

*Die Rolling*

I would rather have the GC take care of rolling, if only because I am too lazy to format some mail for a die rolling bot. 8*)

But otherwise I don't care.

-The Luddite


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 9, 2002)

*Pointman*

working up a Pointman... focusing on social stuff... the PR guy basically... GC roll them bones


----------



## Alexander Roman (Apr 9, 2002)

I vote that GC rolls the dice. Keeps everything on the up and up and really enhances the tension...

I've read the charter and agree with it all.

Of course, I'm still waiting to see if I'm on the team.


----------



## Game Control (Apr 9, 2002)

Given your feedback, I will propose an alternative to handling dice rolls.

If I do all the rolls in house, you'll need an efficient protocol to inform me of your intents concerning action dice.  

I can't post the result of a roll, wait for you to tell me if you want to use an action die, then roll the action die and post that result.  It'll take too damn long!

Here is what I propose; 

When you describe your actions in game term, write down the modifier of the action you're about to take and add an asterisk * next to it if you wish to activate an eventual should it occurs.

For example:

[I shoot the goon with my pistol; +5*]

That tells me your attack modifier is +5 (it saves me the time of looking it up) and that should you roll a critical threat, you wish to activate it.

If you intend to use an action die to add to a skill check, we'll use the following protocol:

X/Y followed by an S or a O.

X tells me how much action die you are willing to spend, Y tells by how much you need the roll to fail before spending action dice.  Adding S tells me you are only concerned with success while O tells me you wish the highest success margin possible (useful for certain driving maneuver).

Exemple

[I shoot the goon with my pistol; +5 (1/3 S)]

This tells me you'll spend an action die if you fail by 3 or less.  If you fail by more, you don't want to waste an action die on a lost cause.

[I shoot the goon with my pistol; +5 (2/8 S)]

This tells me you'll spend up to 2 action dice if you fail by 8 or less.  You'll spend only one if that's all that is required.

[I make the Red Line driving maneuver; +5 (2/8 O)]

This tells me that as long as you are not losing the check by more than 8, you will spend 2 action dice.  You'll spend them even if you are winning the check because you want to win this check by the biggest possible margin.

[I shoot the goon with my pistol; +5 (3/- S)]

Finnaly, this would mean that you are willing to spend up to 3 action dice, no matter by how much you failed.  You are willing to take your chances.  Basically, you want to succeed at all cost.  

Do you understand what I mean?  Would you prefer this?


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 9, 2002)

Just sent my character and I agree to the rulings...


----------



## Game Control (Apr 9, 2002)

Alexander Roman said:
			
		

> *Of course, I'm still waiting to see if I'm on the team. *




After reading your post I checked my mail box.

Here you are!  It's approved (I'll notify you of any tiny error I might find).

We now have a pointman.  

We are about to begin.  At this point I would only accept a Faceman.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 9, 2002)

Darn well I made a Pointman too... but I guess he could work as a Faceman later on down the road... hopefully you got my character


----------



## Game Control (Apr 9, 2002)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Just sent my character and I agree to the rulings... *




I haven't received your PC.  Did you sent it to both of my e-mail adresses?

I have to tell you though, as I mentionned in my previous post, that at this point I will only accept a Faceman.

I haven't received one yet and the the poster who said he'd like to make a Faceman recently bowed out of the game.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 9, 2002)

well I can work up a face man... and I only sent it to one address where do I go for the other?  I used the one tied to your screen name...


----------



## Steel Ronin (Apr 9, 2002)

*Action Dice*

Game Control,

I read your post advising us on how to spend action dice. I had to look it over carefully (using the book too), but it makes sense and I like it. I think I can handle that - and we will all probably get the swing of it after we get going.

It all looks good to me. 
We can work out any unforeseen difficulties as they pop up.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 9, 2002)

Game Control said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I haven't received your PC.  Did you sent it to both of my e-mail adresses?
> 
> ...




sent to the other address


----------



## Game Control (Apr 9, 2002)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *sent to the other address *




I got that one.  And a Faceman to boot!

It's approved and now I do not accept any other PC.


----------



## Game Control (Apr 9, 2002)

It has begun!

Season I Blood Money starts here.

Here my instructions for your first post; It's the beginning so do not be affraid to be a little wordy.  My first post assumes you have reached the meet.  Do not be affraid to describe what your character was doing when he received the job notice by Control.  It's a good occasion to highlight your character, his day job and his basic attitude.

Be sure to describe your character for the benefit of everyone.  It's the first time we'll ''see'' him.

Do not hesitate to ask question to Control and engage in light hearted Banter with your team mates.  It's your chance to make that all important first impression.

Remember the rules of the Charter.

No vote has been tallied but it seem I'll be rolling the dice in house and that you'll use the method I've proposed at the end of the precedent page for communicating your action dice intention.

Good luck agents.


----------



## Death's Toe (Apr 9, 2002)

Am I in or out?  I hope in still, I was busy this weekend!!  And the team needs me!!!


----------



## Game Control (Apr 9, 2002)

*House rules*

HOUSE RULES 1

You'll be glad to learn that I consider the Hush Puppy modification significantly more silent than the rules would indicate.  Replace -5 by -10 to listen check and double any modifier to the listen check cause by obstacles such as a door or a wall. 

HOUSE RULE 2

When a minion or a minor NPC is both flatfooted and unaware of your presence, any successful attack automatically take him out.  Also, he does not get to use his class bonus to defense.

When a minion is flat footed but aware of your presence, any successful attack is an automatic threat.  As you know, a critical attack against a minion always take him out.  Therefore by spending a few action dice you can quickly take out a lot of minions if you win initiative or have a surprise round.

I mean flat footed in the strictest sense.  Losing dex bonus is not sufficient.

I mean aware of your presence in the broadest sense.  Knowing your exact location is not required.

In both case you need to be using a weapon that can inflict critical to benefit from those rules.  (Unarmed attack can't do critical unless you have martial arts)

These rules do not apply to PC, henchman, Mastermind, Foils or Major NPC.

With this houserule you can take out a large number of minions if you have surprise on your side.


----------



## Death's Toe (Apr 9, 2002)

Control,

Have you recieved any of my emails?

Death's Toe


----------



## Game Control (Apr 9, 2002)

Well, yeah.  The one I replied to (I got it in both mailbox).  There were more?


----------



## Game Control (Apr 9, 2002)

*Start your own thread.*

The way I run the game, we'll often have more than one thread active at the same time.  Having the Mission briefing and gearing up thread active simulteneously speeds up the game, for example.

But I'm not the only one who can start a new thread; you can too, within reasonable limits.

Here's an example:

Donovan wants to check out the African Dream club.  In the thread where PCs discuss their options, he post the following;



> Guys, I'm going to check up the African Dream club.




Then Dononvan's player start a new thread and *links it to his latest post in the previous thread.* 

The title of the new thread includes SPYCRAFT as well as the title of the current season (Blood Money).  He adds a subtitle that is descriptive for the scene.



> *SPYCRAFT Blood Money (The African Dream)*
> 
> _Half an hour later.
> 
> Donovan is driving through the crowded street of Harare, whistling along a coloful song playing on the radio.  He is using the cheap car he rented earlier and just hopes that it won't let him down before he can get to the pretty chick in the famous club!_




Note 3 important thing.

1-The first post commited Donovan to going to the African Dream club but didn't imply that he was immediately gone.  That's how you should always do it.

Other PCs could comment on the decision and decide to join or declare different actions and propose a meeting point.  I would expect Donovan player to keep participating in the previous thread and to answer his team mates question as long as is necessary.

2-The new thread doesn't step on my prerogative.  Donovan's player doesn't describe the club itself, just Donovan's attitude as he is headed toward the club.  The player could go farther and describe minor incidents as he goes.  I'll have the options of picking them up or letting them go, but either way they'll add color to the game.

3-Donovan's player do not comment on whether he is alone or in a group.  

ANY player could just post in that thread and pipes in to start a conversation with Donovan, establishing the fact that they were there all along.  In fact, I expect it.  A team split more than 2 way is just asking for trouble (as well as being harder for me to manage!)

Sooner or later, I'll join the thread and push the story along by describing the bar itself.

If you wish, you may e-mail me to notify the start of a new thread.

This is your game too and you should help me write the story within the limits set by your roles as main protagonists.

Is that clear for everyone?


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 9, 2002)

I dig it man... I like it more and more... made my corrections as well


----------



## Luddite (Apr 10, 2002)

*Re: Start your own thread.*



			
				Game Control said:
			
		

> *
> Here's an example:
> 
> Donovan wants to check out the African Dream club.  In the thread where PCs discuss their options, he post the following;
> ...




Maybe not  I understood this to mean "You are there unless you post otherwise."  I thought it would of been clearer to state that what I was doing while they were at The African Dream in that thread as to keep the posts collected by "time" more then by "location."  Also I wanted to mention that would be able for radio/phone contact while the sceen was going on.  Thus I would only interact if someone called my character.

On a similar note.  What is the rule on "Table Talk."  Even since I am not at the African Dream, can I remind the other players of there ablities and suggest use of them?

What about suggesting to the other players to do something sepcific like "Ask him about X?" or "Take a picture of the Bar Keep."

-gustavef


----------



## Game Control (Apr 10, 2002)

You can use any communciation at your disposal to get in touch with your buddies at the African dream and vice versa.  I presume a few of the people going there will have cell phone.  

Assuming these are the latest phones with internet access -  and why wouldn't they be, you are spies - they could send you back info quickly right inot your computer.  Pictures taken from a digital camera for example.  You could run computer checks based on info they send back to you.  The whole computer support schtick, basicly.

When you communicates with them through phone or radio, you are ''in'' the thread and obviously should post there.

What I objected to was that you were talking to Tokiwong as if he was still in the safe house.  Such a post had to go in the gearing up phase because it is in this thread that you are both still in the safe house.

Table talk:  

OOC your heart away.  You can use private message for this, too.


----------



## Luddite (Apr 10, 2002)

Game Control said:
			
		

> *
> 
> What I objected to was that you were talking to Tokiwong as if he was still in the safe house.  Such a post had to go in the gearing up phase because it is in this thread that you are both still in the safe house.
> *





Ahh...Quan understand now.  

-Luddite


----------

